# Rezepte für Boili herstellung



## SteffenG (25. September 2006)

Hallo ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier hab in der suche leider nicht das gefunden was ich suche jetzt wollte ich mal hier fragen ob mir jemand verschiedene Boili rezepte schicken kann und auch wie man sie zu bereitet das wer echt sehr freundlich ihr könnt mir die auch direkt auf meine email adresse schicken !!



Mfg steffen
steffen-gehder@web.de


----------



## fantazia (25. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

hi,
hier findest du einige rezepte.


http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=boilierezepte&spell=1


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*



SteffenG schrieb:


> ...............suche leider nicht das gefunden was ich suche jetzt wollte ich mal hier fragen ob mir jemand verschiedene Boili rezepte schicken kann und auch wie man sie zu bereitet ...............


 

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im AB


kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen hier gibts doch genug Rezepte|kopfkrat .

Was suchst du denn genau?

Ich kann Dir mal meinen einfachen Boiliemix beschreiben und wie ich sie dann herstelle: 

Kostet so 2,7€/kg Boilies 
Sardinenmehl (oder anderes Fischmehl) 30%
Maisgrieß 25%
Frolic(gemahlen) 20%
Maismehl 15%
Michlpulver(Kälberaufzuchttrockenmilch) 7%
Kanarienfutter 3%

pro Kilo Mix 10 Eier und 2-3El Öl(damits besser rollt),

Frolic mahlen, alles trockenen Bestandteile mixen Öl(und alle flüssigen Bestandteile) mit den Eiern mixen. Dann die Eier zu dem Trockenmix zufügen gut vermengen und kneten. Und den Teig etwas ziehen lassen.
Mit Fleischwolf(oder Teigspritze usw......) Würste rollen und mit nem Boilieroller die Kugeln drehen..................... Wenn du keinen Roller und /oder Spritze hast mußt du von Hand rollen, da wirst de dann auch ne Zeit für brauchen:q , aber einfach mal versuchen wirst dir dann bestimmt schnell nen Roller zulegen. Wenn du von Hand abrollst mach erstmal nur 1 Kilo Mix, zusammen mit den Eiern hast du dann ca 1,4kg Boilies das reicht dann fürs erstemal wirst sehen ist anstrengender als man denkt. vorallem von Hand.

Dann ca 3 -6 Minuten(je nach Durchmesser) in kochendes Wasser bis die Boilies oben schwimmen, diese dann abschöpfen und trocknen und ich friere sie dann ein. 

ansonsten einfach mal bei Karpfenangeln schauen oder in der Suche Boilierezepte eingeben. da wirste genug finden

viel Erfolg:m


----------



## SteffenG (26. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

hallo und danke schon mal für die rezepte 
mein aktueler boili mix siieht so aus :
250gr. grieß
150gr. sojamehl
100gr. maismehl 
10-15 ml mais Flavour 

4-6 Eier mit maissaft aus der dose 

ich denke das ist so ziemlich mal der einfachste boili mix und besteht aus dem größten teil aus mais weil bei uns im gewässer beissen sie eher auf mais köder als auf verschiedene erdebeer boilis oder so !!
Und mit maiskörnern zu angeln ist ja nicht so gut da die ja nicht so lange am haken sind und ich denke mít so nem mais boili dürfte ich ganz gute chancen haben werde euch berichten ob sie fängig sind oder nicht !!!


----------



## punkarpfen (26. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

Dein Mix enthält viele Khlenhydrate und wenig für den Fisch verwertbare Proteine. Ergänze deinen Mix doch mit Fischmehl oder gemahlenem Forelli. Auch etwas Vogelfutter sorgt für eine grobe Struktur und damit zu einer besseren Lockwirkung.


----------



## SteffenG (26. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

Was würdest du sagen sollte ich weg lassen für kohlehydrate ich hab schon gedacht an karpfen pellets gemahlen oder frolic oder so was würdest du sagen soll ich das soja mehl weg lassen


----------



## punkarpfen (26. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

Ich würde das Flavour und das Maismehl weglassen.


----------



## muddyliz (26. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

Hier kannst du dir mal einige Anregungen holen: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/boilie.htm


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Hier kannst du dir mal einige Anregungen holen: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/boilie.htm


Sehr informativ!!! |wavey:


----------



## punkarpfen (27. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

Obwohl bei manchen Mixen die Angaben zu den Eiern eher zweifelhaft sind!


----------



## SteffenG (28. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

So hab jetzt heute die zweite tour boilis gemacht sind ganz gut geworden am verlängerten wochenende werd ich mal die boilis ausprobieren achja ich hab noch hanfmehl mit rein gemischt hat jemand von euch ein rezept für erdber bolis zu machen oder mit zimt ???

Mfg steffen


----------



## Manni1980 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

Hi Steffen,

du kannst eigentlich jeden Boiliemix mit Erdbeer Aroma kombinieren. Fischige Mixe mit fruchtigen Aromen sind bei mir schon sehr gut gelaufen. Hier noch ein Rezept für einen neutraleren Mix.

10%  MP21 (Milchpulver)
30%  Birdfood red
30%  Sojamehl vollfett
30%  Maisgries

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

Verwendet hier eigentlich noch wer, das simple Schweinemastfutter (Fischmehl) zur Boilieherstellung??? #h


----------



## Gloin (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

gute frage! denn fischmehl aus dem angelladen kostet ja einiges
(ca. 8€/kg bei askari)|gr:
holt ihr euch das vom raiffeisen oder woher nehmt ihr euer fischmehl?


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

Man kann Forelli mahlen, das kostet ca. 1,50 Euro pro kg. Forelli besteht allerdings nicht nur aus Fischmehl. In der Regel liegt Fischmehl zwischen 2,50 und 4 Euro pro kg.


----------



## halacska (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

Bei angelsport ofenloch gibt es.Fischmehl65%(Weißfisch)2,99/kg oder Fischmehl77%(Hering)3,50/kg.#h


----------



## kligger (29. August 2008)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

hallo


----------



## David1981 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

ähm ja,
dir auch hallo, kligger
Hast du ne Frage oder war das einfach nur mal so?


----------



## Thecatfisch (29. August 2008)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

Auch von mir Hallo?

Wolltest du schreiben:

Kennt ihr die ''Hallogen-Baits''  

Dann fehlen ein paar Wörter


----------



## dream0807 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

Hi Steffen,

des ist doch ganz einfach , kauf dir einen gescheiten Boliemix am besten 50 - 50 Milchmix und dann machst Rod hutchinson Florentine Maulbeere 6 ml pro kg mix dran, des fängt wie sau.
Nicht der Mix ist entscheidend sondern der Flavour [
quote=SteffenG;1301933]Was würdest du sagen sollte ich weg lassen für kohlehydrate ich hab schon gedacht an karpfen pellets gemahlen oder frolic oder so was würdest du sagen soll ich das soja mehl weg lassen[/quote]


----------



## Voggeneder_M (11. April 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier hab in der suche leider nicht das gefunden was ich suche jetzt wollte ich mal hier fragen ob mir jemand verschiedene Boili rezepte schicken kann und auch wie man sie zu bereitet das wer echt sehr freundlich ihr könnt mir die auch direkt auf meine email adresse schicken !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zutaten:
500g Weizengrieß
300g Sojamehl oder Speisestärke
200g Maismehl (Polenta)
300g Milchpulver oder Milchflocken (Babynahrung)
2 Päckchen Puddingpulver (Vanille)
2 Fläschchen Back-Aroma (Vanille)
2 Esslöffel Pflanzenöl
4 Teelöffel Salz
2 Teelöffel Backpulver
10 rohe Eier


----------



## hecht990 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Boili herstellung*

Bei nem kollegen ausm Verein bekommt man verschiedene  Fischmehle  für 3€/kg
http://www.cock-baits.de/index.php/cat/c12_Zutaten.html/XTCsid/uq6cff6rflm17hk6mqv8c8n9tkg94jmv


----------

